# RIP Big Guy



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Lieutenant. That is too young and heartbreaking. Hugs your way.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of this loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

R.I.P. Lieutenant..


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry for your family's loss of such a young dog. RIP Big Guy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your Daughter and SIL's loss of their Shepherd. 

He was far too young, My thoughts are with you all. 

Godspeed Lieutenant.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Run free Big Guy. So sorry for their loss


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this, way too young. God bless you sweet boy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this.
My condolences to all.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, so young. I'm so sorry. Please know I'm thinking about you and your daughter and her husband, and everyone that knew and loved Lieutenant.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

way to young! sorry for your loss


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

At 5 years old, it just isn't fair. I'm sure your daughter and son in law gave Lieutenant a great life.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Willow52 said:


> Our daughter and son-in-law had to put their GSD down today due to cancer. He was only 5 y.o.
> 
> Godspeed Lieutenant.


I'm very sorry, Nancy. It is tragic to lose him so young. I send my love.

NewfieMom


----------

